Ask HN: What are the common sensors you would buy to make your own ECG? - calvinx
======
jharohit
you mean this? [https://www.getqardio.com/en/qardiocore-wearable-ecg-ekg-
mon...](https://www.getqardio.com/en/qardiocore-wearable-ecg-ekg-monitor-
iphone/)

~~~
calvinx
Yup! Qardio is one of the interesting ecg I discovered online. Many more out
there and I was wondering what kind of sensors are used.

